# Ridgid 18-Volt Lithium Ion Drill Driver and Impact Driver Combo Kit $179



## bluekingfisher

Thanks for the update Bob, we don't have the rigid brand here in the UK but I think with all the technology the quality and endurance of batteries is on the up. The batteries themselves are very expensive here too, making it a no brainer when a battery runs dead, cheaper to buy a tool where a combo package is offered. I am actually looking to find two batteries for my Makita NiCd impact driver, even they are still procey.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Makita was my favorite until I needed batteries. HD had just bought Ridgid. The tool man told me they intended to corner the battery tool market. They had prices I couldn't pass up; hence, the switch. Of course, I work out of a truck. The best buy on a good tool is a consideration. Have had too many of them stolen ;-( One was stolen out of a hospital emergency area. The guy got a real bargain ;-) Drill with a battery on its last legs ;-)) ;-)) I was about to replace it anyway. He just saved me a few days of aggravation before I made the move.


----------



## Jeff28078

Thanks for the review. I have these in a multi-tool set. Last spring I used the hammer drill all day while re-doing my deck and never needed a new battery. Great tool.


----------



## Kentuk55

Nice review.


----------



## Karson

Great review. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JulianLech

I have only 1 Rigid battery powered drill. It is not the compact size like yours in the picture. It was on clearance so I bought it. After a couple of weeks one of the two batteries died. It wouldn't recharge. I never registered the drill and was out of luck with the warranty when I called. The other battery is working fine and the drill has plenty of power. That has been my only experience with Rigid drills. I also have Makita and Ryobi drills which work just as well for me. Lesson learned: register your tools when you buy them.


----------



## b2rtch

I have Milwaukee drills , they have been good but now the batteriers no longer hold the charge or no longer take full charge. I am going to have t buy new ones soon and Rigid is my favorite as it offers excellent value. so I might the same thing you did and buy the set


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have missed registration deadlines too. Procrastination is a costly failing ;-) Fortunately none of my unregistereds have had any problems.


----------



## b2rtch

This is why always do these things first thing, without any delay.


----------



## sikrap

I wish this set had been available a couple months ago. This is a very good deal, especially since even the batteries are covered by the lifetime warranty. Nothing wrong with the Bosch set I bought, this is just a better deal.


----------



## crank49

I got the Milwaukee version of those tools in a combo a couple of years ago. Super nice. I've not had any issue with the batteries not taking or holding a charge. I especially like how the Lithium Ion batteries in these new tools will hold their charge when in storage. Sometimes I won't use the 1/4" impact driver for a couple of months, but its battery is always ready to go when I need it.

I think one of the keys to getting good life out of rechargable batteries is to use them till they start to slow down, then charge them fully and remove them from the charger promptly. Ive got a Braun rechargable razor that's 12 years old, still on its first battery.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*This is why always do these things first thing, without any delay.*

I wonder how many people forget to register because of the 90 day try out/return period?

Based on the review saying the battery run time is low, I specifically intended to try them out and return if that turned out to be an issue.

*Dave* That is when Ridgid started this offer, about June 1 +/-


----------



## patcollins

That is a damn goood price. I have the drill and paid $130 for it and two batteries.


----------



## dhazelton

I was looking at that set - plus my HD had a 12 inch sliding miter for $300, and a contractor table saw on a rising stand for about the same. I wonder if some components of the Ridgid brand is being slowly phased out as I don't see replacements.


----------



## jstn

Thanks for the review. The project I was working on this morning was nearly ruined from breaking heads off the screws and I am tired of constantly stripping screw heads (I have a B&D corded drill). I went and bought the combo set at HD today after reading your review and I was so happy to use the driver (my first one). It's such a great feeling to drive a screw without stripping it … sometimes it's the simple things in life 

I had previously gotten very angry at buying extremely expensive batteries that only seemed to last for 6 months on an old B&D Firestorm set. I'd been wanting to get the Makita after reading nothing but good reviews, but I just can't shake my hate for buying batteries so I went for the Rigid. I'm hoping the lifetime service agreement ends up being as good a deal as it sounds (... like not needing to ever use it).

The driver is listed at having 1750 in-lbs of torque which is more than the makita, and it did great driving 2 1/2" wood screws into hard maple. It feels slightly heavier than the Makita did but I'm happy with it so far. While I was primarily interested in the driver, the drill also seems to be nicely made. It has a nice 1/2" Jacob's chuck that is easy to operate and the drill seems to have plenty of power.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*jstn*, You are welcome and welcome to LJ!! Wonder if I'll get a commission? ;-))

I use my 18 volt on a 3/4 or 1" self feeding wood auger occasionally. It has plenty of power for that. If have very many holes, I break out the 120 volt Hole Hog.

*dhazelton*, I have no idea, but all the tool lines are constantly evolving. I was greatly disappointed when I found the 14 volt drill was no longer available. I didn't want to have a heavier 18 volt over head all day, but this 18 volt is lighter than the old 14.


----------



## b2rtch

I bought not one but two sets of these yesterday one set for me to replace my dying Milwaukee (x2) and one set for my step son , to tell him thank for always be willing to give me a hand.
Mine have just been registered.


----------



## Tigo

Thanks very much for the great review! I was on the fence about getting them but after reading your review I gave in and picked them up today at HD while they are on sale for $ 179. I've had the 12 volt lithium-ion compact drill for several years and still love it but these 18 volt drills are awesome.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You are welcome. They are awesome compared to anything I have used in the past.

I wonder how many i have sold that aren't coming on to fess up? ;-))


----------



## tmiller

I had the white Mikita drill/driver set. Right on schedule, 3 years after I bought them, a battery died. I sold the set on Craig's for $100, added another $100 and had the new set, I was either going to cough up $100 every other years for batteries (2 batteries) or convert to Ridgid. I have seen no performance drop I'm the Ridgid and would recommend to anyone.


----------

